# Hey MesquiteMan-Just how big a boy are Ya?



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I finally got this tree trunk whittled down to where my loader would lift it. And it can lift about 2,500 lbs.
Lets cut this bugger up. I need a mantle or two.
Also, I have some other large pieces that I would like to make some cutting boards out of(for Christmas presents).
I think some homegrown cutting boards would be cool presents for the family.
I also included some pics of some smaller pieces, if anybody wants to make some bowls or something. I don't want any money for them. I just don't want to burn them. I have enough firewood.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you might need to send MM a PM here or on IAP to get his attention

but he's basically said that if anyone want to come to his shop and bring a log to run through the mill - as long as you help, he'll do it.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll do that Spec-Catcher. I hate calling someone out to no avail :rotfl:.
Old MM seems like a purdy good old boy.
What is IAP?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, Curtis is a nice guy.

I might recommend not going to his shop - lest you will become envious.

www.penturners.org


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang MM, You still alive? If I take a bath will you answer me then??
I left you a couple pm's and a voicemail... I saw you were on vacation up North. Anyways, Call me back. I have some huge(can't fit my arms around them) Cedar trunks also.:work:


----------

